# Probleme mit Netscape Navigator 7.1



## the snake II (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Netscape Navigator 7.1 auf Windows 98SE.
Nun habe ich trotz mehrmaliger Neuinstallation per "automatischem Downloadprogramm" (keine Ahnung wie das heißt, halt so ein Setup, das sich die Daten während der Installation aus dem Internet saugt) fünf Probleme:

1. Ich kann nur den Port 80 benutzen, obwohl ich keine Firewall etc. verwende. In Netscape habe ich auch keine derartige Einstellungsmöglichkeit gefunden.

2. z.B. tutorials.de wird fehlerhaft dargestellt (ohne irgentwelche Styles also nur Schwarz auf weiß)

3. Links werden meist nicht geöffnet.

4. der Explorer stürzt meistens per "...aufgrund eines ungültigen Vorgangs..." ab, sodass ein  Neustart erfordert wird.

5. Seiten werden nicht geöffnet. D. h., dass man in der Adresszeile eine URL eingibt, in der Statuszeile steht aber nur "Fertig".


Weiß jemad eine möglichkeit, ein/mehrere Problem/e zu lösen?


----------

